# Probleme mit Race Face SixC 2fach



## Nordhesse (4. November 2016)

Servus zusammen,

Ich habe leider schon seit längerem eine kaputte SixC 2fach Kurbel zu Hause liegen. Das Problem ist, dass sich die Kettenblatt Aufnahme komplett in wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat, trotz penibler Montage mit einem Drehmomentenschlüssel. Der Versuch das Problem bei Race Face zu adressieren, ist bis heute komplett gescheitert. Der Laden, bei dem ich die Kurbel erworben habe, vertreibt RF seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr. Auch hier wurde versucht, das Problem an Race Face weiter zu geben... Ohne Reaktion!
Kann jemand von nem ähnlichen Problem mit der SixC berichten?
Wie ist es generell mit der Garantie bei RF? Die Kurbel ist ja auch kein Billig China Produkt.

LG
Philipp


----------



## Dreamworks (5. November 2016)

Wie alt ist denn die Kurbel ? Bist du Erstbesitzer und hast die Rechnung noch? 
Sieht schon nach ner Garantiesache aus, allerdings muss man leider beobachten das bei Bikeaction die Preise immer verrückter werden und der Service deutlich nachgelassen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (5. November 2016)

Die Kurbel würde im Frühjahr 2014 gekauft. Finde es recht inakzeptabel, dass sich über viele Monate Race Face selbst nicht mal geäußert hat.


----------



## Dreamworks (6. November 2016)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Die Kurbel würde im Frühjahr 2014 gekauft. Finde es recht inakzeptabel, dass sich über viele Monate Race Face selbst nicht mal geäußert hat.


Du meinst Race Face direkt über Canada? Das wäre tatsächlich ungewöhnlich, aber natürlich nicht auszuschließen. Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man direkt über die Hersteller meist deutlich besser behandelt wird. Egal ob bei mir Rocky, Race Face oder in einem Fall Trek, über die Distribution ging es nur ein einziges Mal völlig problemlos. 

Hier hinkt der Anspruch an " Premium" weit hinterher. Ist übrigens bei Rocky nun der Neuste Gag. Die Slayer Rahmen kosten 4200€ und nun betont man ganz doll, wie Premium Rocky doch ist. 

Ich bin absolut nicht sicher, ob mein nächstes Bikes noch von Rocky kommen wird.

Hast du auch mal Bikeaction geschrieben? Die müssten ja im Garantiefall auf jeden Fall antworten.


----------



## Nordhesse (7. November 2016)

Ich versuch mal bei Bikeaction wen zu bekommen... Hoffentlich äußert sich dazu mal wer, sonst kann man auch gleich ne 08/15 XO Kurbel kaufen, die kostet sogar weniger


----------



## Nordhesse (23. November 2016)

Bikeaction weißt alles von sich. Die Kurbel wurde über einen holländischen Shop/damals Import gekauft. RF hat direkt geantwortet, behandelt aber nun mal nur USA und Canada. 
Da kann man doch nur bekloppt werden! Haut man 600 Euro für ne Kurbel raus und bekommt null Support in Europa...


----------



## Dreamworks (23. November 2016)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Bikeaction weißt alles von sich. Die Kurbel wurde über einen holländischen Shop/damals Import gekauft. RF hat direkt geantwortet, behandelt aber nun mal nur USA und Canada.
> Da kann man doch nur bekloppt werden! Haut man 600 Euro für ne Kurbel raus und bekommt null Support in Europa...



Also hier verstehe ich so einiges nicht. Von einem holländischen Shop war bisher nie die rede? Warum wendest du dich nicht an diesen Shop? 
Immerhin ist er in Garantiefällen verpflichtet die Sache zu prüfen. Das Bikeaction als Deutschland Distributor da nichts macht ist eigentlich klar.
RF in Canada, nun ja ich kenne das zwar durchaus kulanter, aber der eigentlich Weg ist immer erst der Händler.


----------



## Nordhesse (23. November 2016)

Der holländische Shop war zu damaliger Zeit gleichzeitig auch der Importeur. Da läuft nix mehr mit RF und sie antworteten bis jetzt auch nicht auf eine direkte Kontaktierung. Ich bin mit dem Warranty Departement in Kontakt und die empfehlen sogar die Kontaktaufnahme mit Bikeaction über einen von ihnen belieferten Shop, obwohl die Kurbel eben in NL gekauft wurde. 
Alles verwirrend. Letztendlich sollte es egal sein wo ich das Ding erstanden habe, wenn der Hersteller eine gewisse Garantie ausschreibt...


----------



## robbi_n (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiss nicht wie es hier weitergegangen ist aber wie sieht denn die Garantie des Herstellers aus. Das geht doch fast immer über den Vertrieb oder ?  In der Bikebranche bin ich da nicht so informiert.

In dem Fall hat man vermutlich Pech gehabt wenn der Vertrieb nicht mehr existiert. Das hier jemand anderes für einen entstandenen Schaden aufkommen soll wäre zwar schön ist aber im Geschäftsleben leider nicht immer so.


----------

